# Help me out here King kutter or titan implement



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

I’ve narrowed it down to these two
Brands in my price range, the kk rubs from 1100 to 1600

the titan I went to a dealer n looked at was 4 ft 1899 with tax , guess the guy don’t like making sales told him I had cash money and could buy right then if the price right

I can’t afford bush hog or woods or landpride, brands , help me out here guys , I mostly care about sturdiness, warranty, and ability to last

I’ve got a older hog for abuse n brush clearing, was free so can’t beat that but I need something newer for maintaining pasture n some trails I’ve already cut.

ideas ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

King Kutter makes good equipment. I've owned a 6' KK finish mower and a 5' PTO KK tiller. Both have performed well. Still have the tiller, but I don't use it anymore. I sold the finish mower to a neighbor many years ago and bought an 8' Rhino finish mower. KK didn't make an 8' finish mower back then, probably not today either. 

I am planning to buy a Titan 8' twin spindle rotary cutter as soon as the Rhino finish mower gives it up. Rhino stopped making parts, like pulleys, etc. for it, and rip me off for parts they do supply, so remaining life is definitely short. I'm going away from finish mowers (belts) to have a twin spindle direct drive rotary cutter. I've looked over the Titan, and it's the machine for me.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah the titan twin spindles made me drool but outta price range for now , I’m leaning toward the king kutter it’s made here in Alabama, plus the price is good at rk

but then again titan implements is made in tn.So either is supporting jobs n folks here. I might go to another dealer and see if they want to sell one bud enough that they will come down a bit since I’m paying outright then n there,

dude yesterday didn’t want to make a sale or I didn’t look like I could pay cash if he came down or lest counter offered 

thoughts on the floating top link option ? I’m using my 841 d I’m currently putting on a new top link rocker old one was busted at top set of holes , but anyway, do you think the floating option is worth it

I’m going 4ft or 5 ft I’m not ready for 6 8 or 10 yet I’m still learning I figure I’d rather take longer than quicker and hurt myself


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, you will want the floating option. The 5' deck is definitely for you!! Your old 841 would be embarrassed with a 4 footer behind it!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

534ord said:


> I’ve narrowed it down to these two
> Brands in my price range, the kk rubs from 1100 to 1600
> 
> the titan I went to a dealer n looked at was 4 ft 1899 with tax , guess the guy don’t like making sales told him I had cash money and could buy right then if the price right
> ...


I have the 6FT KK with stump jumper. I would like to call it stump shudder. LOL It's a good brush mower. It even does the lawn nicer than my old JD261 finish mower. 

Just keep it greased up where the fitting are. I run with grade-5 bolts in place of the sheer bolts. For some reason, those bolts break way to easy on light stuff. I've abused the KK a heck of a lot. Yet, there is nothing ever wrong with it from the abuse it's gotten. 

Back in 2018, my price was about $889 at Blain's Farm and Fleet. It's crazy priced right now, like all the rest of the brands. Best to get it soon than a little later. Come September 1st prices on things are going to bump up a few more hundred AGAIN.


----------



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

I bought a "Southern" 5' brush hog about 2 months ago. It is a Titan but labeled as Southern. Even came with a Titan manual. I paid $1200 ($1272 with tax). It was the last 5' model they had, but they had 10-12 4' models in stock. I got it in Marion, Pa though so not real close to you. If you shop around you should be able to find a Titan brand cheaper. When I was looking for a land plane most Titan places wanted $1800+, but after searching for a while I found a dealer with one for $1200. Not sure if it was a leftover model year or what, but it was brand new.


----------

